# Optiarc DVD RW AD-7580A ZX08 (USB) with FreeBSD 8.0



## kvchung (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi,
I got these message in dmesg when I plug my DVD Burner in a USB port

```
umass0: <Prolific Technology Inc. Mass Storage Device, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 2> on usbus4
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x0000
umass0:0:0:-1: Attached to scbus0
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): TEST UNIT READY. CDB: 0 0 0 0 0 0 
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM Status: SCSI Status Error
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI Status: Check Condition
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): UNIT ATTENTION asc:29,0
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Power on, reset, or bus device reset occurred
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Retrying Command (per Sense Data)
```
# camcontrol devlist

```
<Optiarc DVD RW AD-7580A ZX08>     at scbus0 target 0 lun 0 (pass0)
```

What should I do if I want to use this device?
I'm using FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p1


----------



## vermaden (Dec 11, 2009)

Try that:

# kldload atapicam
# dmesg | grep ^cd

If you have cd0 device, then You can burn ...


----------



## SirDice (Dec 11, 2009)

Make sure device cd and pass are loaded in your kernel.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 11, 2009)

vermaden said:
			
		

> Try that:
> 
> # kldload atapicam
> # dmesg | grep ^cd


This only works for (S)ATA drives, not USB.


----------



## kvchung (Dec 11, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Make sure device cd and pass are loaded in your kernel.



I don't have device cd in my kernel configuration
and I can't # kldload cd

Should I recompiler my kernel to support device cd ?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 11, 2009)

Yes, you will need scbus, cd and pass in there. You may also want to add da if you use memory sticks/external HDs.


----------

